

Four console games you might like... - eb
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/03/four-console-games-you-might-like.html

======
henning
Portal is fucking awesome.

The ending is the best of any game I've ever played.

~~~
Retric
True, and FYI it's not just an "Xbox-360 game" as it's also on the PC and PS3.

------
Novash
Can't check it at work. Proxy bans the word "games".

------
cellis
ROCK BAND!

~~~
jamesbritt
Rock Band rules, but am I alone thinking I'd be less clunky if I had a real
instrument to play?

